# Does anybody eat coyotes?



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

When most people,that hunt, shoot something in the woods..they usually have intentions on eating it.Like if they shoot a deer,rabbit,turkey,snakes, etc. they are most likely going to eat it....skunks of course are exceptions...but as i was saying, most of the animals that hunters shoot they eat...which brings me to my question..
Why do hunters shoot coyotes and *NOT* eat them?

...and i know some people shoot coyotes because they are pests but people also shoot opossums for the same reason and they eat them too...so why not coyotes?

P.S. this is mrpink's daughter Rhiannon


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

they are vermin and pests... may you never be so hungry to have to eat them. They are killed so they do not kill tha game of domestic critters in the territory. Usually they are left out and they are eaten by their own.... There is a difference between a game animal and a varmint.

Not a bad quaetion so don't feel bad askin kiddo.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

one person's varmint is another persons gourmet meal. i haven't yet but am willing to try. i've got a recipe for russian fox stew i'm aching to try.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I know lots of people that eat them.Me Coyotes and Fox are animals I have a problem getting past the smell.

big rockpile


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it's all in a person's perception of; how one thinks about that animal will determine on whether it is personally eatable or not.
If you think that the animal is dirty, unslightly, vermin, scary, nasty, or just down-right unknown you may not have an inkling to eat it. 
But if you think the animal is acceptable as in maybe a grass-eater, protein provider, non-slaughterer of other animals, or just commonly eaten by others you will be more apt to eat it yourself.

But to sorta answer your question; hunters (and fishermen) when going out to hunt (fish) know "why" they are going out there. The reasons range from, it's for food, a trophy, to eliminate a pest, run (train) a dog, or just to be outdoors and anything that comes along is a bonus. Therefore the "kill/catch" is dealt with accordingly, you bring home the food or trophy, you leave the unwanted rest of it....... nothing more, nothing less.

But hey, this is only my opinion.......


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I grew up with a grandfather that believed if it moved you could eat it but there werent many coyotes around that area. I am almost positive he would have tried to eat them if they were.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

No, especially the ones I have killed, nasty things.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I will only kill a song dog if they are after one of the calves...and there ain't much left when a 180gr HPBT hits them at 3000fps...I try to get along,don't even shoot the darn armadillo that digs my front lawn..


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I know people that have eatin (mountain lion/cougar) and say its wonderful.If coyotes eat pretty much the same thing shouldnt they taste just as good?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

tinknocker66 said:


> I know people that have eatin (mountain lion/cougar) and say its wonderful.If coyotes eat pretty much the same thing shouldnt they taste just as good?


Let us know when you try one.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

too much like eating a dog for me and same on the cats (any cat)!

though if starving Im sure I could get over that problem.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

mrpink said:


> When most people,that hunt, shoot something in the woods..they usually have intentions on eating it.Like if they shoot a deer,rabbit,turkey,snakes, etc. they are most likely going to eat it....skunks of course are exceptions...but as i was saying, most of the animals that hunters shoot they eat...which brings me to my question..
> Why do hunters shoot coyotes and *NOT* eat them?
> 
> ...and i know some people shoot coyotes because they are pests but people also shoot opossums for the same reason and they eat them too...so why not coyotes?
> ...


I'm sure someone eats them. They have become too numerous here in the East Coast, where if they cannot kill one's dog, they will mate with it, creating our population of "coydogs". Some have been found hitting around 75 lbs. There are no natural predators left to maintain their population except disease which is much more cruel than bullets and a lot slower. The coyote has been poisoned, gassed, blown up, shot, trapped, and whatever else man has devised to control the population and the coyote is winning.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

"I'm sure someone eats them."


I'm not! iffin the big rockpile wont touch'em...........:lookout:


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

cats are deliscious, they are tender & juicy resembling a nice cut of extra lean pork.
i have been told by some westen houndsmen that bobs & mt lion are the same.
dog tends to be a little tough & clings to the bone, it is best handled double cooked. that is boil until it can be easilt cut and then cook again in the dish like barbecue skewers or a stew. i am sure coyote will be the same way.

Jross
i remember reading in the trapper & predator caller in the late 80s about a study done in the NE USA out of 605 coyotes sampled only 4 were possibly not pure 3 caught from the same area had possible dog genetic markers and one had possible wolf. interestingly enough none of the possible hybrids were the largest animal sampled or even the largest animal from their states. the gist of the study was that the change in prey base from the rodents & rabbits out west to deer in the east was the primary cause of the larger size, that hybridization wasn't a statistically significant factor in the phenotypical expression nor the behavioral changes in eastern yotes.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

There probably eaten in China. In the future they will probably be eaten here in the U.S. also. Overpopulation!

But I had the same attitude for most all of my adult life about "eat what you kill or don't kill it". But now days I'm gearing up and thinking about trapping such critters as coyotes, raccoons, foxes, and such. 
Nope, not going to eat them. Just want to control their populations cause they wreck havoc on my laying chickens and my garden. But I do intend to use their hides to re-emburse my money for the chickens and crop that they do destroy.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> There probably eaten in China. In the future they will probably be eaten here in the U.S. also. Overpopulation!
> 
> But I had the same attitude for most all of my adult life about "eat what you kill or don't kill it". But now days I'm gearing up and thinking about trapping such critters as coyotes, raccoons, foxes, and such.
> Nope, not going to eat them. Just want to control their populations cause they wreck havoc on my laying chickens and my garden. But I do intend to use their hides to re-emburse my money for the chickens and crop that they do destroy.


Cook the carcuses and feed them back to the hens. Sounds fair to me,


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I could deal with your suggestion Ed, though dont think I would bother with the cooking part. Dont think the girls would mind one bit think they would eat me if they could.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> I could deal with your suggestion Ed, though dont think I would bother with the cooking part. Dont think the girls would mind one bit think they would eat me if they could.


LOL. They dont waste no time eating their own when one of them dies.

However, I have killed raccoons in the chicken coop, skinned them out and throw their carcasses back in with the chickens and they wouldn't have nothing to do with it. So maybe raw **** isn't a delicacy to them.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe they couldnt get past the fatty layer ?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I've eaten bobcat cooked with bbq sauce in the crockpot(awesome, lot like pulled pork). 
I am going to try ****, groundhog and beaver this year when season opens back up, I've had squirrel, rabbit and other such things the only thing I would think about 'yote is that it would be tough. Then again, anything is good with enough bbq sauce.....

PS old timers used to eat skunk all the time


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

I have tried coyote and fox. They smell so bad when cooking them and taste equally as bad. Beaver, **** muskrat are actually very good.


----------

